# Configuration Modem pour gameranger en 16000 UDP



## jamesccg (19 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous

Mon post initial figurait dans la discussion jeux mais je me dit qu'il est peut-être mieux à sa place ici

http://forums.macg.co/jeu-sur-mac/probleme-de-connexion-sur-game-ranger-253228.html

Je n'arrive pas à configurer mon castlenet CBV734EW (numéricable) pour éviter ce fatidique message sur gameranger ou un crash au bout de 10 mn

http://www.gameranger.com/support/network/?i_ip=3232235531&x_ip=1389934141&r_ip=3232235521&rt=3&pp=1

Quelqu'un a-t'il résolu ce problème ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Museforever (19 Mars 2009)

C'est lorsque tu héberges une partie que ça plante ?

La 1ère étape, c'est de vérifier que le port est bien ouvert. Pour cela, tu peux télécharger le logiciel Transmission et dans les préférences tu peux vérifier si tel ou tel port est ouvert.

Je te conseille d'ouvrir en tcp aussi, car des jeux ou des logiciels de chat qui n'utilisent que de l'udp je n'en connais pas.


----------



## jamesccg (19 Mars 2009)

Merci pour la réponse

Ca plante aussi bien quand j'héberge une partie que quand je suis invité.

J'ai ouvert en udp car c'est ce qui était préconisé par l'aide du site gameranger :

"Port-forwarding tells the router to send the game communication data to your computer. The port-forwarding configuration page will ask you for a public port and a private port. Set both of those to 16000. In some cases, instead of asking for a public port, it will ask for a port range (eg. Start Port, End Port). Set the Start and End to 16000. It will also ask you for the IP address of your computer that the data should be sent to. It may call this the LAN IP, Local IP, or Private IP. This should be set to 192.168.0.11. If it asks you for the protocol or type, set it to *UDP*."


----------



## Museforever (20 Mars 2009)

Ok très bien. Mais par sécurité j'ouvrirai les 2. Tu as vérifié que la redirection a bien fonctionné ?


----------



## jamesccg (20 Mars 2009)

Oui, j'ai vérifié avec transmission, le port 16000 est ouvert.

J'ai reconfiguré la redirection (transfert) de port avec les deux protocoles tcp et udp.

Pourtant le problème reste identique


----------



## jamesccg (27 Mars 2009)

Voici la solution que j'ai trouvée pour ceux qui auraient le même problème que moi.

J'ai échangé auprès de mon opérateur câble mon modem/routeur pour un modem Thomson THG520

Je n'ai plus le wifi mais je peux rejouer sur gameranger


----------



## Rodolphsky (30 Décembre 2009)

Salut,

J'ai aussi le problème pour héberger un jeu... Je sais rejoindre facilement mais heberger c'est tout une histoire.

Pourtant, les ports 16000 UDP et TCP sont bien ouverts et mon par-feu désactivé...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution? Il y a d'autres ports qu'il faut ouvrir?

Merci beaucoup d'avance,

Rodolphsky


----------

